# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Περιγραψτε το ιδανικο ετερον ημισυ...πως θα θελατε να ειναι...

## keep_walking

Το βρισκω ενδιαφερον θεμα μιας και ολοι πεφτουμε σε ατοπηματα για το τι θελουν οι αντρες απο τις γυναικες και τουμπαλιν.

Να το περιγραψετε αναλυτικα σε ολα τα επιπεδα και με τα πρωτευοντα χαρακτηριστικα πρωτα (πχ καλο ειναι να εχει λεφτα αλλα μπορει να μπει ας πουμε...δευτερο:P).

Ειλικρινια εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε οκ?:P

Θα περιγραψω και εγω να το επεξεργαστω λιγο στο νου μου:)

----------


## carrot

Να δώσω ένα λινκ πάνω στο θέμα των σχέσεων? Είναι ενδιαφέρον πιστεύω... και διαφωτιστικό αν και τα αποτελέσματα έχουν άμεση σχέση με την ειλικρίνια των απαντήσεων.

Να λοιπόν

http://www.yourtango.com/200929252/h...have-you-slept

Με πόσους/ πόσες έχετε κοιμηθεί?
0-1 22%
2-5 25%
6-10 17%
11-20 16%
21-50 12%
50+ 7%

----------


## Θεοφανία

έξυπνος.....!
έξυπνος.....!
έξυπνος.....!

πι ες: και να ταιριάζουμε στο σεξ.

----------


## keep_walking

Λοιπον πρεπει να ειναι εξυπνη , ομορφη (οσο περισσοτερο τοσο καλυτερα εξυπακουεται) , να ειναι ηφαιστειο στο κρεββατι , να εχει ζωντανια , να με συνεπερνει , να ειναι ενδιαφερουσα αν μη τι αλλο , ε αν εχει και κανα φραγγο καλα θα ναι αλλα δεν με απασχολει:)

Υ.Γ κρατησα ενα μινιμουm πλαφον απαιτησεων :P

----------


## soft

> Λοιπον πρεπει να ειναι εξυπνη , ομορφη (οσο περισσοτερο τοσο καλυτερα εξυπακουεται) , να ειναι ηφαιστειο στο κρεββατι , να εχει ζωντανια , να με συνεπερνει , να ειναι ενδιαφερουσα αν μη τι αλλο , ε αν εχει και κανα φραγγο καλα θα ναι αλλα δεν με απασχολει:)
> 
> Υ.Γ κρατησα ενα μινιμουm πλαφον απαιτησεων :P




Ευτυχως που κρατηθηκες 

Γιατι αλλιως στο διαστημα θα την εψαχνες :P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Λοιπον πρεπει να ειναι εξυπνη , ομορφη (οσο περισσοτερο τοσο καλυτερα εξυπακουεται) , να ειναι ηφαιστειο στο κρεββατι , να εχει ζωντανια , να με συνεπερνει , να ειναι ενδιαφερουσα αν μη τι αλλο , ε αν εχει και κανα φραγγο καλα θα ναι αλλα δεν με απασχολει:)
> 
> Υ.Γ κρατησα ενα μινιμουm πλαφον απαιτησεων :P


κηπ, άμα τη βρεις θα τα φτιάξω και γω μαζί της....:ρ

----------


## sabb

> κηπ, άμα τη βρεις θα τα φτιάξω και γω μαζί της....:ρ


Κηπ αν την βρεις , γίνομαι κουμπάρος, όλο και κάτι θα μείνει :)

----------


## keep_walking

Α και να μου ειναι πιστη το ξεχασα να εχει ματια μονο για μενα λολ.................

----------


## Remedy

keep
με βρηκες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












αλλα τα εχω με αλλον......

----------


## keep_walking

> keep
> με βρηκες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Κοιτα ρεμ γιατι νομιζεις οτι ανοιξα το θεμα??????

Αφου σε βρηκα θα μονομαχησω:)

----------


## Remedy

> Κοιτα ρεμ γιατι νομιζεις οτι ανοιξα το θεμα??????
> 
> Αφου σε βρηκα θα μονομαχησω:)


κιιιιιιπ!!!!!!
ριξε τ αρματα
δεν ειν εδω το Σουλι!

----------


## seleios

λοιπον, η ιδανικη γυναικα για μενα, ειναι αυτη που ξερει να συμπεριφερθει και να τηρει τον απαιτουμενο σεβασμο στη σχεση, να υπαρχει αμοιβαιοτητα, και πανω απο ολα, να ειναι ΘΗΛΥΚΟ ! !

ελα τωρα, ετσι μ'αρεσεις.. :)

----------


## Boltseed

Περα απο καποια προφανη αυτο που με ξετρελαινει ειναι να λεει αστεια και να γελαμε..!


μμμμμ, μοιαζει ρηχο ,επιφανειακο και ασημαντο ε?

Και ομως ξανασκεφτητε το. Το χιουμορ προυποθετει (συνηθως) εξυπναδα , οποτε θα μου ειναι 2 σε 1! Και ξυπνια αλλα και αστεια! sweet! ;)

Επισης το να περνας καλα με τον αλλο διπλα σου χαμογελωντας (ριμεμπερ , γελιο=ευχαριστηση=απολαυση ) , επεκτεινεται και σε αλλους τομεις και το αποτελεσμα, -αν το χειρηστεις καταλληλα..- ειναι απλα απολαυστικο. Στο κατω κατω σε ποιον δεν αρεσει να περναει καλα στην τελικη? 


disclaimer: μιλαω για γέλια και οχι για γελοία ;d

----------


## Adzik

> Λοιπον πρεπει να ειναι εξυπνη , ομορφη (οσο περισσοτερο τοσο καλυτερα εξυπακουεται) , να ειναι ηφαιστειο στο κρεββατι , να εχει ζωντανια , να με συνεπερνει , να ειναι ενδιαφερουσα αν μη τι αλλο , ε αν εχει και κανα φραγγο καλα θα ναι αλλα δεν με απασχολει:)
> 
> Υ.Γ κρατησα ενα μινιμουm πλαφον απαιτησεων :P




εεεεε. Κιπακο μασ... το φραγκο τι το θεσ.. μωρε...?

----------


## Adzik

> Κηπ αν την βρεις , γίνομαι κουμπάρος, όλο και κάτι θα μείνει :)


αχαχααχααχαχ

----------


## Adzik

> Περα απο καποια προφανη αυτο που με ξετρελαινει ειναι να λεει αστεια και να γελαμε..!
> 
> 
> μμμμμ, μοιαζει ρηχο ,επιφανειακο και ασημαντο ε?
> 
> Και ομως ξανασκεφτητε το. Το χιουμορ προυποθετει (συνηθως) εξυπναδα , οποτε θα μου ειναι 2 σε 1! Και ξυπνια αλλα και αστεια! sweet! ;)
> 
> Επισης το να περνας καλα με τον αλλο διπλα σου χαμογελωντας (ριμεμπερ , γελιο=ευχαριστηση=απολαυση ) , επεκτεινεται και σε αλλους τομεις και το αποτελεσμα, -αν το χειρηστεις καταλληλα..- ειναι απλα απολαυστικο. Στο κατω κατω σε ποιον δεν αρεσει να περναει καλα στην τελικη? 
> 
> ...


ειναι σουπερ σημαντικο το να γελαμε μαζι..

----------


## deleted-member30-03

δεν εχω κολλημα με κατι συγκεκριμενο γιατι ειμαι απελευθερωμενος απ'τα προτυπα κ δε με επηρεαζει η κοινωνια κ η αποψη των πολλων. το μονο που ζηταω ειναι αφοσιωση κ λιγο κατανοηση. πιστευω κ η οποιαδηποτε χαζουλα θα μπορουσε να τα εχει, ειδικα η κατανοηση υποτιθεται ειναι γυναικειο προσον. αλλα δε ξερω αν θα μπορουσα να δωσω σημασια σε μια χαζουλα, αμα δε μου τραβηξει το ενδιαφερον αρχικα να ασχοληθω μαζι της. κ για να συμβει αυτο θα πρεπει να εχουμε κατι κοινο (η εξωτερικη εμφανιση μου ειναι αδιαφορη), οποτε μαλλον δε μου κανουν οι χαζουλες. μια κοπελα με αρκετο αρνητισμο, κ μετρια εμφανιση πιστευω θα μου ταιριαζε. αν ειναι να το μηδενισω κ αλλο, ας πουμε απλα καποια που θελει πρωτα απ'ολα να ειναι μαζι μου, κ βλεπω εστω κ λιγο οτι αξιζει.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αχ αχ τι ενδιαφερον θεμα!!!!λοιπον ξεκιναω¨:

- να ειναι κατανοητικος και να μην μου φωναζει
- να μην ειναι κρυοκωλος, να χει χιουμορ, αλλα να μην ειναι κ πολυ χαζοχαρουμενος
- να με ελεγχει αλλα οχι να με πνιγει, κ ο ελεγχος να ναι με τροπο που να δειχνει ενδιαφερον οχι καταπατηση η πιεση
- να ερχεται να βγαινουμε συχνοτερα με φιλους απ οτι μονοι μας γιατι το συνεχεια ειναι βαρετο
- να μην γκρινιαζει οταν βαριεμαι να κανω σεξ η να τον δω
- να ντυνεται μοντερνα η τρεντικα και να μην φοραει ολο ενα τζιν η τα ιδια παπουτσια μονιμως
- να εχει ισια δοντια
- να μην εχει τριχες πουθενα (μισω τις τριχες)
- να μην εχει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ κοιλιτσες κ τετοια
- να ειναι αλανι και να μην μασαει κ να μην σηκωνει μυγα στο σπαθι του απο κανεναν!
- να ειναι μορφωμενος κ ανοιχτομυαλος
- να μην ειναι κολιμενος με ενα πραγμα οπως ποδοσφαιρο,αμαξια,μηχανες κλπ, αλλα να ασχολειται με ολα
- να μ μιλαει ρομαντικα αλλα οχι κ πολυ μην καταντησει αηδια
- να ξερει να με ηρεμει οποτε τσαντιζομαι
- να μην κουραζεται να μ επιβεβαιωνει ανασφαλειες μ, αλλα να το εννοει γιατι θα καταλαβω αν λεει ψεματα
- να ειναι ευγενικος κ να χει τροπους με ολους, αλλα να ριχνει κ μπινελικια αμα λαχει
- να με ακουει κ να θελει να μ μιλαει, να μ στελνει συχνα μνμτακια στο κινητο κ να μ βαζει τραγουδακια στο φεισμπουκ
- να μ κανει εκπληξεις κ δωρα κ να ναι αυθορμητος
- να μην εχει κομπλεξ σε σχεση με δεσμευσεις κ τετοια οπως εχουν οι περισσοτεροι κ νομιζουν ποως ΟΛΕΣ θελουμε να τους παντρευτουμε...
- να μην βαριεται που ζει κ να προτεινει εκεινος να βγαινουμε καπου η να κανουμε πραγματα κ να μην περιμενει μονο απο μενα, αλλα να ακουει κ την γνωμη μ
- οταν φωναζω να μην τσακωνεται μαζι μου, κ οταν λεω ''οχι'' να σταματαει να με πιλατευει

εξωτερικα τον θελω:

- να χει ξυρισμενο κεφαλι
- κανονικο υψος
- αδυνατο γραμμωμενο (οχι φουσκωτο)
- να χει κανα ταττ καμια τρυπα
- να φοραει πουκαμισακια τρεντικα η φουτερακια κ τζινακια ψηλοσκισμενα κ ετσι , καρω κλπ κλπ

----------


## keep_walking

> να χει κανα ταττ καμια τρυπα



Φτου γαμωτο βγηκα off....και πηγαινε καλα:P

----------


## Adzik

> αχ αχ τι ενδιαφερον θεμα!!!!λοιπον ξεκιναω¨:
> 
> - να ειναι κατανοητικος και να μην μου φωναζει
> - να μην ειναι κρυοκωλος, να χει χιουμορ, αλλα να μην ειναι κ πολυ χαζοχαρουμενος
> - να με ελεγχει αλλα οχι να με πνιγει, κ ο ελεγχος να ναι με τροπο που να δειχνει ενδιαφερον οχι καταπατηση η πιεση
> - να ερχεται να βγαινουμε συχνοτερα με φιλους απ οτι μονοι μας γιατι το συνεχεια ειναι βαρετο
> - να μην γκρινιαζει οταν βαριεμαι να κανω σεξ η να τον δω
> - να ντυνεται μοντερνα η τρεντικα και να μην φοραει ολο ενα τζιν η τα ιδια παπουτσια μονιμως
> - να εχει ισια δοντια
> ...


το ''να εχει ισια δοντια .'' με ισοπεδωσε...χεχεχεχεχχ

----------


## arktos

μι, το σίγουρο είναι πως εσύ πρέπει να τον αναζητήσεις εκτός πλανήτη - γη !!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> αχ αχ τι ενδιαφερον θεμα!!!!λοιπον ξεκιναω¨:
> 
> - να ειναι κατανοητικος και να μην μου φωναζει
> - να μην ειναι κρυοκωλος, να χει χιουμορ, αλλα να μην ειναι κ πολυ χαζοχαρουμενος
> - να με ελεγχει αλλα οχι να με πνιγει, κ ο ελεγχος να ναι με τροπο που να δειχνει ενδιαφερον οχι καταπατηση η πιεση
> - να ερχεται να βγαινουμε συχνοτερα με φιλους απ οτι μονοι μας γιατι το συνεχεια ειναι βαρετο
> - να μην γκρινιαζει οταν βαριεμαι να κανω σεξ η να τον δω
> - να ντυνεται μοντερνα η τρεντικα και να μην φοραει ολο ενα τζιν η τα ιδια παπουτσια μονιμως
> - να εχει ισια δοντια
> ...


πιο εύκολο μου φαίνεται να κερδίσεις το λόττο.....:ρ


πι ες: απο εμφάνιση μου θυμίζει λίγο κηπ...:ρ

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ωπα!!!!να τα μας ο κηπ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ποσο εισαι ειπαμε ρε συ κηπ???!!!! ε δεν πειραζει λεπτομερεια τατουαζ κ τρυπουλες γινονται ευκολα μικρο το κακο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

> ε δεν πειραζει λεπτομερεια τατουαζ κ τρυπουλες γινονται ευκολα μικρο το κακο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


χαχαχα...

Νεο παιδι τζιμανι ειμαι...ακομα:)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ε μου ριχνεις η δεν μου ριχνεις καμια 20αρια χρονακια?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ε μου ριχνεις η δεν μου ριχνεις καμια 20αρια χρονακια?


ελα ρε μι πρωτοχρονιατικα!!!!
κατι χιλιαδες μήνες μόνο σου ρίχνει....:ρ

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ελα μωρε αμα μικροδειχνει κιολας, μικροδειχνω κ εγω..............οποτε ο,τι κ να κανουμε, παλι κατι χιλιαδες μηνες θα μου ριχνει! αχαχαχα

ΕΓΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΜΑΝΑ?!?!!!!!μπουχουχου κλαψ σνιφ.............

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ αφου εχτισα την ιδανικη προσωπικοτητα...λεω να χαρισω το κορμι μου σε πολλες ειναι κριμα να με εχει μια:)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μωρε κι εγω ειμαι πολυ καλυτερη για να με εχει ο καθενας

----------


## keep_walking

> μωρε κι εγω ειμαι πολυ καλυτερη για να με εχει ο καθενας


Ουφ και ανησυχησα...νομιζα οτι δεν με θες:P

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

κοιτα εχω μεγαλη καρδια που σας χωραει ολους!

----------


## 3wtiko

το άλλο μισό .....λοιπόν 
θα πρέπει να ναι το συμπληρωματικό μου? ίσως αυτό που θα κουμπώσει μαζί μου
το πρωτο που σκέφτομαι είναι να μιλαω με τα μάτια μαζί του ,
να μη χρειάζεται να λέγονται λόγια για να υπάρχει κατανόηση ,
να τον διαβάζω και να με διαβάζει 
δεν ξέρω αν θα ξαναυπάρξει ,
τοχα και μεχε 
ποτε δεν μιλάγαμε πολυ ,δε ρωτάγαμε ,τα είχαμε όλα μέσα μας και φαίνονταν όλα καθως συναντιοταν το βλέμμα,

τι μας εμπόδισε θα μου πεις ,
νομίζαμε ότι επειδη μας δώθηκε έτσι ανώδυνα ,απλα και όμορφα ,
νομίζαμε ότι και οι άλλοι έρωτες έτσι θα ναι και καλυτερα.
λάθος ,
τωρα κάνουμε μεγάλο κόπο να φτασουμε στο ήμισυ απο ότι είχαμε ,
θα πω εδω κατι που πια απαγορευεται και να το σκέφτομαι ,(εδω όλα επιτρέπονται)
σκέφτομαι ότι θα ξανασμίξουμε όταν τελειώσει αυτη η περιπλάνηση της αναζήτησης ,
δεν θέλω νατο σκέφτομαι ,
θα μαι απόψε μεναν άνθρωπο μαζί ,
θέλω ναμαι έντιμα ολόκληρη εκει ελπίζοντας μέσα απο την αέναη αυτη αναζήτηση ναναι αυτος το άλλο μισο ,
μα έτσι πια που χουμε σκορπίσει τα κομμάτια μας πως να συγκοληθούμε?
παλεύοντας ακόμα ένα βραδυ ,ακολουθώντας τα γνωστα μονοπάτια της συνευρεσης ,
μην τυχόν και ολοκληρωθούμε σαυτό το σημείο.
τι τα σκαλίζεις ,βρε κηπ,
και γω τι τα διαβάζω αυτα τα θέματα ,
πονάνε ρε γαμωτο μέρες πουναι.
αυτο που τωρα αναζητω απο αυτον που παιζει τον ρολο του πιθανου ετερου 
είναι να μη με ρωταει πολλα να με κοιτα στα μάτια σαν ναμαι ο εαυτός του ,
κι έτσι να μου χαρίζεται.
καλή χρονια αν δεν τα ξαναπούμε ,
και όσα χρειαζόμαστε να τα χουμε και όταν τα βρίσκουμε να τα κρατάμε,
μα κι ότι μας δίνεται να ταγαπάμε .

----------


## seleios

> αχ αχ τι ενδιαφερον θεμα!!!!λοιπον ξεκιναω¨:
> 
> - να ειναι κατανοητικος και να μην μου φωναζει
> - να μην ειναι κρυοκωλος, να χει χιουμορ, αλλα να μην ειναι κ πολυ χαζοχαρουμενος
> - να με ελεγχει αλλα οχι να με πνιγει, κ ο ελεγχος να ναι με τροπο που να δειχνει ενδιαφερον οχι καταπατηση η πιεση
> - να ερχεται να βγαινουμε συχνοτερα με φιλους απ οτι μονοι μας γιατι το συνεχεια ειναι βαρετο
> - να μην γκρινιαζει οταν βαριεμαι να κανω σεξ η να τον δω
> - να ντυνεται μοντερνα η τρεντικα και να μην φοραει ολο ενα τζιν η τα ιδια παπουτσια μονιμως
> - να εχει ισια δοντια
> ...


 ρε μαρια, για μενα λες? :Ρ χθες, εβγαλα ενα στραβο δοντι.. (για παρτη σου!!)

πωπωω... ΔΑΚΡΥΣΑ λεμε... παρεπιπτοντως, εισαι κορυφη, απλα δεν παιζεσαι..

----------


## seleios

> κοιτα εχω μεγαλη καρδια που σας χωραει ολους!


μες την καρδια μου σε εχω...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

xaχαχαχαχαχαχχα βγαλτο τελειως το δοντι κ βαλτο κατω απ το μαξιλαρι σου να παρεις κ κανα φραγκο απ την νεραιδα των δοντιων!

----------


## seleios

> xaχαχαχαχαχαχχα βγαλτο τελειως το δοντι κ βαλτο κατω απ το μαξιλαρι σου να παρεις κ κανα φραγκο απ την νεραιδα των δοντιων!


χα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααααααααααααααα !! ! ΩΧ ! ! ΑΧ ΑΧ ! !

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ειμαι ο seleioς..............και μολισ τελειωσα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Γάτος

Να περιγράψουμε το ιδανικό έτερον ήμισυ.... χμμμμμμ είναι απλό το ιδανικό έτερον ήμισυ δεν το "κερδίζεις" στα γαριδάκια για να το περιγράψεις αλλά γίνεται "ιδανικό" μέσα από μια διαδικασία ζύμωσης που ονομάζεται Σχέση... επομένως δε θα μπορούσα να απαντήσω.. ;)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ρε συ γατε ολοκλιρη επιστημη το κανες! φαντασου πως θες να ναι μια γκομενα-ος ρε παιδι μ απλα!

----------


## seleios

> ειμαι ο seleioς..............και μολισ τελειωσα!!!!!!!!!!!


παμε αλλη μια????

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ελα μωρε το γνωστο ''ειμαι η πετρουλα κ μολις τελειωσα!'' , απλα εκανα αντικατασταση με το δικο σ ονομα

----------


## Adzik

> ωπα!!!!να τα μας ο κηπ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ποσο εισαι ειπαμε ρε συ κηπ???!!!! ε δεν πειραζει λεπτομερεια τατουαζ κ τρυπουλες γινονται ευκολα μικρο το κακο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


το ''αποδεχομαι τον αλλον οπωσ ειναι.. και τον αγαπω γι αυτο που ειναι..'' μαλλον δεν το εχεισ ακουστα ε??Μι..:):):): xexexe

----------


## carrot

Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα poll. Πως γίνεται αυτό?

----------


## Boltseed

Νεο θεμα -> προσθετες επιλογες (κατω κουτακι) , εκει επιλεγεις κατι που λεει για ψηφορορια να γραψεις ενα νουμερο επιλογων. Μετα πας υποβολη νεου θεματος και θα σου βγαλει ενα νεο κουτακι για να βαλεις το poll οπως το θελεις, με επιλογες κτλ

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> εξωτερικα τον θελω:
> 
> - να χει ξυρισμενο κεφαλι
> - κανονικο υψος
> - αδυνατο γραμμωμενο (οχι φουσκωτο)
> - να χει κανα ταττ καμια τρυπα
> - να φοραει πουκαμισακια τρεντικα η φουτερακια κ τζινακια ψηλοσκισμενα κ ετσι , καρω κλπ κλπ



Ευτυχως λοιπον που δεν κανουμε παρεα,γιατι θα τσακωνομαστε για τους γκομενους....
επιπλεον τον τελευταιο τον βρηκα εγω και τον παντρευτηκα!!! :D

υ.γ τα πουκαμισακια μου την σπανε...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> υ.γ τα πουκαμισακια μου την σπανε...


αππααααααααα

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> αππααααααααα


ειναι πολυ φλωρικα..:D
..και μη μου λες απαπαπαπααααα περι ορεξεως..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ειναι πολυ φλωρικα..:D
> ..και μη μου λες απαπαπαπααααα περι ορεξεως..


Δεν καάλαβες!!! Συμφωνώ απόλυα μαζί σου...:)

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> Δεν καάλαβες!!! Συμφωνώ απόλυα μαζί σου...:)


Ετσι πες!!!
Πφφφφ..Θεοφανια?πουκαμισακ  με τριχουλα να πεταγεται και αλυσιδουλα στο λαιμο..
κανω μεταβολη και τρεχωωωωωωω!!

----------


## Remedy

μα τι λετε κοριτσα???????
υπαρχει πιο αρρενωπο ρουχο απο το πουκαμισο????????
εγω , οταν ο φιλος μου φοραει πουκαμισο, τον ξαναερωτευομαι!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

πανε τα μηνυματακια!!
τα πουκαμισακια ανοιχτουτσικα και ασορτι με αλυσιδουλες ειναι ο.τι πιο κιτσ φορεθηκε εβερρρρρ!!
δεν ξερω τι γραψατε εχουν σβηστει!!

----------


## Remedy

δοκιμαστε να απαντατε χωρις κουοτ. νομιζω αυτο φταιει!

----------


## rock

(πατηστε το εξελιγμενη επεξεργασια δεξια κατω αφου γραψετε το μηνυμα , και μετα μεσα απο κει τη δημοσιευση , αντι για δημοσιευση γρηγορης απαντησης που εχει, μηπως και εχει καποιο οριο χαρακτηρων σ'αυτο)

----------


## keep_walking

Το ιδανικο μουυυυυυυυυ ταιρι ειναι αυτο που θα μου σκασει φιλι στην αρχηηηηηηηηη του χρονουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυυυυυυυυυυ lol. αντε για να παει καλα η χρονια αλλιως δεν λεει:)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αφου τους γκομενους τους διαλεγεις γιατι να τους αποδεχτεις αμα δν σαρεσουνε?! :P

----------


## Γάτος

> ρε συ γατε ολοκλιρη επιστημη το κανες! φαντασου πως θες να ναι μια γκομενα-ος ρε παιδι μ απλα!


χαχαχ θα ήθελα να είναι σαν εσένα για να με κάνει να αγγίξω την τελειότητα μαζί της. ;)

----------


## claire

να τα βρίσκουμε και να περνάμε καλά μαζί, να γελάμε και τέτοια.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

γατουλη με εκανες λιωμα!!!:)

----------


## dina

Καλη χρονια! Ο ανδρας ειναι ιδανικος οταν κραταει το λογο του ( αν εχει βεβαια...) ΔΕΝ ειναι κακομαθημενο ανωριμο αγορακι- ανεξαρτητου ηλικιας το "αγορακι' , αντιμετωπιζει τις καταστασεις με διαφορετικο τροπο καθε φορα π.χ. στα δυσκολα ειναι δυναμικος, αποφασιστικος, σταθερος, με αποτελεσματικες πραξεις κ ΟΧΙ ΛΟΓΙΑ, οταν θα ειμαι down θα χρησιμοποιει το καταλληλο χιουμορ για να με ανεβασει, θα ξερει να ακουει το συνομιλητη του δλδ εμενα! θα κατανοει τις αναγκες, ευαισθησιες μου, θα μου κανει ολα τα χατηρια αλλα χωρις να γινεται υποτακτικος κ τον βαρεθω, θα μ΄εχει κορωνα στο κεφαλι του (κ εγω κοτρωνα μονοπετρο στο χερι μου) πολλα ταξιδια, να μην ειναι τσαπατσουλης, βρωμυλος, τεμπελης, να ξερει να μαγειρευει οταν χρειαζεται, να εχει οικονομικη ανεση αααα και ξεχασα το τελευταιο.... εμφανιση johnny Depp. 
Οπως βλεπετε ειμαι ολιγαρκης κ πιστευω οτι μεσα στο 2011 θα τον συναντησω ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ! 
υ.γ. το αλλο με τον Τοτο το ξερετε??

----------


## carrot

Η ιδανική γυναίκα για μένα από όσες έχω κάνει κάτι ήταν λιγομίλητη με ωραίο σώμα, τρυφερή, ανεξάρτητη οικονομικά και δεν απαιτούσε να είμαι πλούσιος και να της πληρώνω τα πάντα. Της άρεσαν τα ταξίδια, κάναμε καλό σεξ και δεν τσακωνόμασταν για ασήμαντους λόγους. Της άρεσε που ήμουν και λίγο παιδί μέσα μου και δεν το έπαιζα και πολύ άντρας, ήμουν απλά ο θετικός εαυτός μου. Άρα θα έλεγα πως το ιδανικό το έχω ζήσει αλλά κράτησε μόνο ένα χρόνο περίπου γιατί δεν της άρεσε η Ελλάδα και οι άνθρωποι εδώ και αποφάσισε να ζήσει σε άλλη χώρα. Εγώ απλά δεν την ακολούθησα γιατί μου έτυχε ένα άσχημο συμβάν με κάποια άλλη που δεν με αγαπούσε. Αυτά :)

Πιστεύω δηλαδή πως μπορεί να βρεθεί το ιδανικό αρκεί να μην βρεθούν άλλοι να μας το καταστρέψουν αυτό.

----------


## Adzik

> μα τι λετε κοριτσα???????
> υπαρχει πιο αρρενωπο ρουχο απο το πουκαμισο????????
> εγω , οταν ο φιλος μου φοραει πουκαμισο, τον ξαναερωτευομαι!




xexxexe..εμενα που φωραει και κουστουμι αναγκαστικα τι να πω..χεχεχεχεχε.. και μου αρεσουν οι ανετοι με σκουλαρικακια.... αλλα ξερεισ.. και το κουστουμι μπορει να ειναι σεξυ..

----------


## Macgyver

Εφερα το θεμα αυτο στην επιφανεια , το ειχε ανοιξει ο KW, εχουμε και λεμε ,
οξυνους , καθολου καταπιεστικη , οχι προκλητικη ( ντυσιμο ) , οχι αυταρχικη , με αυτοπεποιθηση , οχι ζηλειες , γυμνασμενη , οχι φωνες , ψηλη , δυναμικη , καλοπροαιρετη , ας ειναι απαιτητικη , ολιγον αγοροκοριτσο , καλογουστη , ολιγον αραχτη , και να μην βλεπει Τουρκικα σηριαλ .

----------


## ftatl

> Εφερα το θεμα αυτο στην επιφανεια , το ειχε ανοιξει ο KW, εχουμε και λεμε ,
> οξυνους , καθολου καταπιεστικη , οχι προκλητικη ( ντυσιμο ) , οχι αυταρχικη , με αυτοπεποιθηση , οχι ζηλειες , γυμνασμενη , οχι φωνες , ψηλη , δυναμικη , καλοπροαιρετη , ας ειναι απαιτητικη , ολιγον αγοροκοριτσο , καλογουστη , ολιγον αραχτη , και να μην βλεπει Τουρκικα σηριαλ .


πολλα ζητας χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω δε θα πω πως θα θελα να ειναι αλλα τι χαρακτηριστικα θα ειχε για να περναγα καλα μαζι της. (αφου θα περναγα καλα γιατι να μη τη θελω?)
1) θα πρεπει να εχει σχεση με καπιο τροπο με τη τεχνη με οπιοδηποτε τροπο κ αν ειναι αυτος.
2) θα πρεπει να μην ειναι εντελως γυναικα αλλα να μη φαινετε (προς την εμφανιση μονο)
3) θα πρεπει να ειναι γλυκια
4) θα πρεπει να της αρεσουν τα ταξιδια
5) θα πρεπει αυτη να κανει το πρωτο βημα 
6) θα πρεπει να ειναι ιδιορυθμη απροβλεπτη αστατη 
7) θα πρεπει να ειναι μια βοριας κ μια νοτιας
8) θα πρεπει οποσδηποτε να ξεχωριζει απο τις αλλες 
9) θα πρεπει να εχει καλο σωμα αλλα στο προσωπο μπορει να βαλει κ σακουλα 
10) θα πρεπει να ειναι διπροσωπη

----------


## Macgyver

[6) θα πρεπει να ειναι ιδιορυθμη απροβλεπτη αστατη 
7) θα πρεπει να ειναι μια βοριας κ μια νοτιας
10) θα πρεπει να ειναι διπροσωπη[/QUOTE]


Αλεξανδρε , πας γυρευοντας για προβληματα , αν δεν αστειευεσαι φυσικα .

----------


## Macgyver

> πολλα ζητας χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!



Γιατι καλε πολλα ? εχω συναντησει δυο με αυτα τα προσοντα , αντε να καταπιω τα Τουρκικα

----------


## ftatl

> Γιατι καλε πολλα ? εχω συναντησει δυο με αυτα τα προσοντα , αντε να καταπιω τα Τουρκικα


εβλεπε καποια απο αυτες τουρκικα??? σαααα δεν ντρεπεται!!!!

----------


## Remedy

ναναι καλοψυχος και τρυφερος, να νοιαζεται , 
να ειναι ομορφος και ψηλος, να ειναι αισθησιακος,να εχει χιουμορ, να ειναι εξυπνος, να κανουμε το καλυτερο σεξ της ζωης μας... να του αρεσει ο κινηματογραφος, η θαλασσα και τα ταξιδια...
να γελαει με την καρδια του και να με λατρευει...



(αλεξανδρε σε βρισκω πολυ εκκεντρικο στις προτιμησεις σου...)

----------


## Nocash

1)Να μη δινει δικαιωματα γενικοτερα και να ειναι αξιος-αξια εμπιστοσυνης...
2)Να κανει υποχωρωησεις...
3)Να μην ειναι τζαμπατζου-ης (να μην αποζηταει το κερασμα δηλαδη)
4)Να προσεχει τον εαυτο της(ντυσιμο καθαριοτητα και γενικα να ειναι μια ομορφη κοπελα ανεξαρτητα απο τα φυσικα χαρακτηριστικα)
5)Ε νταξ να παιρνει και λιγες στροφες το μυαλο της
6)Να εχει χιουμορ και να μην ειναι σνομπ
7)Να μην εχει τουπε και ωραιοπαθεια...




Νομιζω αυτα ισχυουν και για τα δυο φυλα...


Τωρα για το σεξ π λετε και απτα δυο φυλα εξαρταται την ηλικια γιατι οι ορμες ειναι διαφορετικες.... :-)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> [6) θα πρεπει να ειναι ιδιορυθμη απροβλεπτη αστατη 
> 7) θα πρεπει να ειναι μια βοριας κ μια νοτιας
> 10) θα πρεπει να ειναι διπροσωπη






> Αλεξανδρε , πας γυρευοντας για προβληματα , αν δεν αστειευεσαι φυσικα .


[/QUOTE] κ οσο ο νοκ συνεχιζει να μου απαντα ενω τον εχω βαλει στη λιστα αγνωησης (θα με βλεπει κ στον υπνο του σε λιγο οπως παει χαχαχαχα) αν θες να τεριαξεις με καπιον δε θα τεριαξεις μονο στη καλη σου πλευρα θα τεριαξεις κ την αναποδη ειναι σαν ενα ρουχο με τη καλη του πλευρα κ την αναποδη απλα λιγοι τολμουν να αντιμετωπισουν τον κακο τους εαυτο κ να τον κοιταξουν στα ματια οπως κανω εγω. αλλα τελικα με αυτη μου τη σταση επιβεβαιοθηκα γιατι εμινα παρα πολα χρονια με μια κοπελα κ σε γενικες γραμες ε καλα περασα. αλλοστε καμια σχεση δεν ειναι τελεια. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WllStg5GITA

----------


## deleted-member30-03

κοντη, χοντρη, το ασχημη ειναι υποκειμενικο, πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ειναι καπως αντικοινωνικη/μοναχικη γιατι οπου μπλεκουν τριτοι η σχεση παει περιπατο, να ψαχνεται με ταινιες (μουσικη ας ακουει οτι θελει ακουω κι εγω τα παντα πλεον), να ξερει να μαγειρευει και να αφοσιωνεται, μα το κυριοτερο να ειναι ανοιχτομυαλη κι οχι σιχασιαρα για να μπορει να με ανεχτει. κοκκαλα, ψωνια, βλαχες, κλισε ελλεηνιδες μακρια μου, ας βρουν αλλον μαλακα χορτασαμε απ'αυτα!

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa

> κοντη, χοντρη, το ασχημη ειναι υποκειμενικο, πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ειναι καπως αντικοινωνικη/μοναχικη γιατι οπου μπλεκουν τριτοι η σχεση παει περιπατο, να ψαχνεται με ταινιες (μουσικη ας ακουει οτι θελει ακουω κι εγω τα παντα πλεον), να ξερει να μαγειρευει και να αφοσιωνεται, μα το κυριοτερο να ειναι ανοιχτομυαλη κι οχι σιχασιαρα για να μπορει να με ανεχτει. κοκκαλα, ψωνια, βλαχες, κλισε ελλεηνιδες μακρια μου, ας βρουν αλλον μαλακα χορτασαμε απ'αυτα!


νομιζω οτι αν κοντυνω σου κανω. Δεχεσαι ???? :p

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> νομιζω οτι αν κοντυνω σου κανω. Δεχεσαι ???? :p


sure. αλλα μενεις μακρια γμτ. :(

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa

> sure. αλλα μενεις μακρια γμτ. :(


ε καλα τωρα, πως κανεις ετσι?? μετακομιζω αμα λαχει !!!

----------


## Macgyver

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WllStg5GITA[/url]




Να σου πω , δεν εχεις αδικο .

----------


## Macgyver

Να μην ειναι ανισορροπη ........αυτο ειναι το ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ .

Να ειναι ευγενης...........

Να μην βριζει..............

----------


## Macgyver

Να εχει χιουμορ.......

----------


## christos_00

Πρωτη φορα γραφω στο φορουμ σας παλιοπαιδα, οποτε καλως σας βρηκα!! 

Λοιπον στο θεμα μας τωρα!! 
Η ιδανικη γυναικα για μενα πρεπει να εχει στυλ πανω απ ολα!! Να ναι θυληκια ρε παιδι μου, γλυκια ναζιαρα γατουλα πως να το πω. Να ειναι ομορφη, παντα με χαμοφελο, να περιποιητε τον εαυτο της. Να ξερει πως να σταθει στο πλαϊ αυτου που την συνοδευει. Να εχει εμπεριστατωμενες αποψεις, να μπορει να σταθει σε μια συζητηση με επιχειρηματα κλπ. Να ειναι απολυτη εκει που ειναι 100% σιγουρη οτι εχει δικιο. Να ξερει να μιλησει και να φερθει αναλογα την καταλληλη στιγμη. Να τιμαει θεσμους οικογενειας-ισοτητας. Ανοιχτος νους με στοχους, προσδοκιες, τολμη, θαρρος και θρασος-τσαμπουκα οταν χρειαστει.

Ε τωρα ολοι εχουμε και τα ελατωματα μας, κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος, ας ειναι και λιγο φεμινιστρια, ζηλιαρα και θυμωσιαρα. Αλλωστε κι εμεις αφορμη για αγκαλιες ψαχνουμε!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> θυληκια ρε παιδι μου, γλυκια *ναζιαρα γατουλα* πως να το πω. Να ειναι ομορφη, παντα με χαμοφελο,


 χου χου χουι... για συναδελφο σε κοβω... δυσκολο δρομο διαλεξες...

----------


## christos_00

> χου χου χουι... για συναδελφο σε κοβω... δυσκολο δρομο διαλεξες...


υπαρχουν και τετοιες. το θεμα ειναι που συχναζουν οι ατιμες... και παμε και πεφτουμε παντα σε κατι φολες φεμινιστριες αρσενικοθυληκες

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> το θεμα ειναι που συχναζουν οι ατιμες...


μου εχουν ρουφιανεψει που συχναζουν χαχα

----------


## christos_00

> μου εχουν ρουφιανεψει που συχναζουν χαχα


και μας το κρυβεις μην σου τις φαμε εεε??? εισαι κι εσυ ενας, σαν κι εμας!! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μη τις βλεπεις ετσι δεν ειναι τοσο καλες οσο φαινονται

----------


## christos_00

> μη τις βλεπεις ετσι δεν ειναι τοσο καλες οσο φαινονται


την εχεις πατησει κι εσυ να φανταστω ετσι?? αλοιμονο εαν μεσα στο 100% των γυναικων δεν υπηρχε κι ενα ποσοστο που αξιζει. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι υπαρχουν, αλλα ειναι οντως λιγες αυτες που αξιζουν αγαπη. Το θεμα ειναι πως εχουμε γινει ολοι, αντρες και γυναικες, τοσο εγωιστες οπου αυτο θεωρω οτι ευθυνετε γι αυτην την κατασταση. Μην νομιζεις κι εγω στην ιδια μοιρα ειμαι. Ακομη ψαχνω τι φταιει και δεν εχω βρει την καταλληλη.

----------


## Macgyver

> μη τις βλεπεις ετσι δεν ειναι τοσο καλες οσο φαινονται



Aλεξ , εχεις πολυ πλακα ωρες ωρες .

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Με οχι συγκεκριμενη σειρα:

1)Κυρια
2)Φινετσατη
3)Να μην μιλαει πολυ
4)Να μην ειναι εγωιστρια

Αυτα μου ερχονται τωρα

ΥΓ. Το να την θεωρω ομορφη εστω και λιγο το θεωρω προαπαιτουμενο για ερωτικη σχεση,οποτε για αυτο δεν το εβαλα.

----------


## circus

*να είναι προστατευτικός, να μου κάνει κλικ εξωτερικά και σίγουρα όχι πιεστικός. χωρίς κόμπλεξ, με κατανόηση, να είναι δραστήριος και θετικός σε όλες τις προτάσεις.... ε σιγά μην είναι μόνο αυτά :Ρ*

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

*Περιγραψτε το ιδανικο ετερον ημισυ...πως θα θελατε να ειναι...* 

Well, το έτερόν μου ήμισυ, θα ήθελα να είναι σαν τον πρωταγωνιστή του βιβλίου "50 αποχρώσεις του γκρι", δηλαδή...
πολύ ευγενικός
κούκλος σαν μοντέλο
πολύ γυμνασμένος
ψηλός
πολύ γοητευτικός και με θεληματικό πηγούνι
πολύ καλός στο σεξ
μυστηριώδης
γενναιόδωρος
πάρα πολύ πλούσιος
πολύ πετυχημένος επιχειρηματίας
αυτοδημιούργητος
και πολύ νέος (27 είναι ο πρωταγωνιστής!)

Το μόνο που δεν θέλω είναι το ν' ασχολείται με bdsm! Δεν μου αρέσει!

(btw, τα άρλεκιν είναι πολύ ανώτερου επιπέδου από το "50 αποχρώσεις του γκρι"!)

----------


## betelgeuse

Το θεμα ειναι απολιθωμενο αλλα τεσπα .
Το ετερον μου ημισυ ειναι ο θεματοθετης :P

----------


## Macgyver

Ομοιος με μενα .................
Δεν υπαρχουν ταμπελες .

----------


## Macgyver

> *Περιγραψτε το ιδανικο ετερον ημισυ...πως θα θελατε να ειναι...* 
> 
> Well, το έτερόν μου ήμισυ, θα ήθελα να είναι σαν τον πρωταγωνιστή του βιβλίου "50 αποχρώσεις του γκρι", δηλαδή...
> πολύ ευγενικός
> κούκλος σαν μοντέλο
> πολύ γυμνασμένος
> ψηλός
> πολύ γοητευτικός και με θεληματικό πηγούνι
> πολύ καλός στο σεξ
> ...




Μαντζουρανα , κρατα γερα την θετικη σκεψη , γιατι αλλιως δεν θα τον βρεις !!!! ολες αυτον ψαχνουνε , θαχεις πολυ ανταγωνισμο !

----------


## Αναζητηση

Να απαντήσω, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση πως μ' αυτήν την ερώτηση, ψάχνουμε και δημιουργούμε στο μυαλό μας τον Φρανγκεστάιν :)

Υπάρχουν σταθερά στερεότυπα στην ευτυχία μας ??

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

> Μαντζουρανα , κρατα γερα την θετικη σκεψη , γιατι αλλιως δεν θα τον βρεις !!!! ολες αυτον ψαχνουνε , θαχεις πολυ ανταγωνισμο !


Λες ε;
Θα βάλω τα δυνατά μου!

----------


## Macgyver

> Υπάρχουν σταθερά στερεότυπα στην ευτυχία μας ??




Μεσες / ακρες , μας ταιριαζουν ανθρωποι με συγκεκριμενη προσωπικοτητα/χαρακτηρα .

----------


## Macgyver

> Λες ε;
> Θα βάλω τα δυνατά μου!




Τωρα κανεις πλακιτσα , δεν μπορει να πιστευεις οτι θα τα βρεις ολα αυτα σε ενα , η οχι ?

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Εφερα το θεμα αυτο στην επιφανεια , το ειχε ανοιξει ο KW, εχουμε και λεμε ,
> οξυνους , καθολου καταπιεστικη , οχι προκλητικη ( ντυσιμο ) , οχι αυταρχικη , με αυτοπεποιθηση , οχι ζηλειες , γυμνασμενη , οχι φωνες , ψηλη , δυναμικη , καλοπροαιρετη , ας ειναι απαιτητικη , ολιγον αγοροκοριτσο , καλογουστη , ολιγον αραχτη , και να μην βλεπει Τουρκικα σηριαλ .


απο αυτα μονο δυο δεν εχω :p χαχαχαχαχα :p :P

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Να μην ειναι ανισορροπη ........αυτο ειναι το ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ .
> 
> Να ειναι ευγενης...........
> 
> Να μην βριζει..............



ααα τωρα σε χανω!! ειμαι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ανισορροπη!! :P :P :P :P

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

> Να απαντήσω, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση πως μ' αυτήν την ερώτηση, ψάχνουμε και δημιουργούμε στο μυαλό μας τον Φρανγκεστάιν :)
> Υπάρχουν σταθερά στερεότυπα στην ευτυχία μας ??


Συμφωνώ 1000%!




> Τωρα κανεις πλακιτσα , δεν μπορει να πιστευεις οτι θα τα βρεις ολα αυτα σε ενα , η οχι ?


Καλέ Macgyver...
...δεν ήταν εμφανής η χιουμοριστική μου διάθεση;;;
Βασικά αυτό που κυρίως ήθελα με το ποστ μου ήταν ολίγον-τι να κοροιδέψω το βιβλίο "50 αποχρώσεις του γκρι"...

----------


## λιλιουμ

Λοιπον... εγω θελω εναν που να ειναι αντιθετος απο αυτους που μεχρι τωρα βρισκω!!!


Ας τον περιγραψω αρχικα αποφατικα: 

Να μην εχει σεξουαλικες δυσλειτουργιες!!! 
Να μην εχει ψυχιατρικα προβληματα!! 
Να μην εχει αντικοινωνικη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας!!! 
Να μην ειναι βρωμιαρης!!!!
Να μην ειναι τεμπελης!!
Να μην ειναι μαλακας!!!
Να μην ειναι ξενερωτος!!!!
Να μην ειναι ανασφαλης/κομπλεξικος!!!!!
Να μην ειναι ζηλιαρης!!!
Να μην ειναι τσιγκουνης!!!
Να μην ειναι ανωριμος!!!
Να μην ειναι αχαριστος!!!
Να μην εχει τονους ανεκπληρωτα απωθημενα!!! (δυσκολοοο)
Να μην εχει οιδιποδειο συμπλεγμα με τη μανουλα του!!!!! (πολυ δυσκολοοο)
Να μην ειναι καμμενος απο pc, τσοντες, παιχνιδια ή/και ναρκωτικα!!! (παρα πολυ δυσκολοοο)
Να μη θελει μια γυναικα σκυλα να τον εχει σηκω σηκω κατσε κατσε!!!! (ακατορθωτοοοο δεν υπαρχει αντρας που να μη θελει να τον βασανιζεις, να τον τρεχεις, να τον φτυνεις και να τον εχεις στην τσιτα)
Να μη θελει μια γυναικα εκθεσιακο μοντελο πολυμορφικο, με 4 ή και παραπανω απο τα παρακατω χαρακτηριστικα: σωματαρα, προσωπαρα, γυμνασμενη, αγεραστη, αρυτιδωτη, να μη μεγαλωνει, να μην αναμαλλιαζεται στον υπνο, να κυκλοφορει με σεξι πυτζαμες και οχι με φορμες, να βαφεται, να στολιζεται, να φοραει ζαρτιερες και κομπινεζον καθε βραδυ, να εχει βυζο νουμερο 4 το οποιο να αντιστεκεται εφ ορου ζωης στη βαρυτητα, να φοραει μπιχλιμπιδια/τακουνια/λοιπα αξεσουαρ, να αλλαζει χρωματα στα μαλλια στα νυχια, να αλλαζει τη γκαρνταρομπα, να αλλαζει χτενισμα, να ξεπατικωνει τις παρουσιαστριες πρωιναδικων στην εμφανιση και την ποζα!!! (αδυνατονννννν, πολυ επιφανεια ρε γμτ αυτη η εποχη)

Ας κανω και μια μη αποφατικη περιγραφη..

Εξωτερικα, ειναι λιγο χιμαιρες να θελω συγκεκριμενο τυπο.. Λεω οτι μαρεσουν ψηλοι μελαχροινοι αρρενωποι πρασινοματηδες γυμνασμενοι, και μου την πεφτουν ξανθοι κοντοι γλυκουληδες γαλανοματηδες χοντρουληδες!!!!!!!! Νο kidding!!!!!!!!!! Γενικα οτι λεω το συμπαν μου φερνει το αναποδο. Thanks universe! Διασκεδαζεις μαζι μου το ξερω!! Μου χρωστας κατι καλο επιτελους, σου εχω προσφερει αφθονο γελιο τοσα χρονια!! :p
Εσωτερικα, σε χαρακτηρα, αν δεν εχει τα αποπανω χαρακτηριστικα δεν εχω κατι αλλο να προσθεσω.. Ας ξερει τι θελει και τι του γινεται, ας ειναι λιγο ισορροπημενος βρε αδερφε, γιατι δυο ανισορροποι μαζι δε γινεται δουλεια.. :p

----------


## Μαντζουράνα

Και για ν' απαντήσω σοβαρά στην ερώτηση του τόπικ...
Ο μελλοντικός μου σύντροφος θα ήθελα να είναι ευγενικός, αισιόδοξος, πολύ έξυπνος και να με αγαπάει πολύ.
Ζητάω πολλά; :P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Το θεμα ειναι απολιθωμενο αλλα τεσπα .
> Το ετερον μου ημισυ ειναι ο θεματοθετης :P


....εεεε.... δεν θέλω τέτοια.
Είναι γνωστό ότι ανήκει σε μενα αυτό το αγόρι

----------


## Macgyver

> απο αυτα μονο δυο δεν εχω :p χαχαχαχαχα :p :P




Να μαντεψω , δεν εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση και δεν εισαι αγοροκοριτσο !! θαλεγα οχι γυμνασμενη , αλλα αφου κανεις τανγκο ?

----------


## Macgyver

> ααα τωρα σε χανω!! ειμαι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ανισορροπη!! :P :P :P :P




Πω πω , χωρις αυτο θα τα βρισκαμε . Κριμα Λιλιουμ !! φοβαμαι οτι πρεπει να βρεις αλλον , δυστυχως για σενα !

----------


## Macgyver

Αλλα προξενια ? τωρα που γυριζει !! ποια μελη πιστευετε οτι θα ταιριαζαν ?



Ειπαμε Θεοφανια με Κηπ , αλλοι ?

----------


## λιλιουμ

παει εχασα και αυτη την ευκαιρια να αποκατασταθω μεσω του ισαικολοτζι!
εγω θα ταιριαζα πολυ με τους περισσοτερους απο εδω μεσα :p
με οσους δλδ ειναι καμμενοι με πισι τσοντες και μπαφους, εχουν προβληματα κοινωνικης προσαρμογης, δε μπορουν να σταυρωσουν γκομενα, εψουν αφθονα ψυχολογικα θεματα, ειναι ανωριμοι και δεν ξερουν τι θελουν :p

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Υπάρχουν σταθερά στερεότυπα στην ευτυχία μας ??


ακριβως ετσι για μενα πολυ σταθερα πιο σταθερα δε παει αρκει να ειναι αντιφατικα κ να ταλαντευονται σε 2 πλευρες συγρωνως




> Να απαντήσω, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση πως μ' αυτήν την ερώτηση, ψάχνουμε και δημιουργούμε στο μυαλό μας τον Φρανγκεστάιν :)


κ εγω εχω την αισθηση οτι με αυτη την απαντηση θα πρεπει να ρωτησουμε τον φραγκεσταιν τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης.

----------


## Macgyver

> παει εχασα και αυτη την ευκαιρια να αποκατασταθω μεσω του ισαικολοτζι!
> εγω θα ταιριαζα πολυ με τους περισσοτερους απο εδω μεσα :p
> με οσους δλδ ειναι καμμενοι με πισι τσοντες και μπαφους, εχουν προβληματα κοινωνικης προσαρμογης, δε μπορουν να σταυρωσουν γκομενα, εψουν αφθονα ψυχολογικα θεματα, ειναι ανωριμοι και δεν ξερουν τι θελουν :p




Τωρα εγω σε χανω , μια λες δεν θελεις καμμενους με πσ , δεν εχουν προβληματα κοινωνικης προσαρμογης , δεν εχουν σε αφθονια ψυχολογικα προβληματα , τωρα ομως λες οτι θελεις τετοιους . Αποφασισε τι θελεις τσπαντων να κανονισω την πορεια μου !! λιγο μπερδεμενη μου φαινεσαι .. Τελικα σπουδαζεις η χορευεις τανγκο ? η σπουδαζεις χορευοντας τανγκο ? η χορευοντας τανγκο , σπουδαζεις ?

----------


## μυσπ

Οπως το αγορι μου που θελουμε κανουμε οικογενεια!

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Τωρα εγω σε χανω , μια λες δεν θελεις καμμενους με πσ , δεν εχουν προβληματα κοινωνικης προσαρμογης , δεν εχουν σε αφθονια ψυχολογικα προβληματα , τωρα ομως λες οτι θελεις τετοιους . Αποφασισε τι θελεις τσπαντων να κανονισω την πορεια μου !! λιγο μπερδεμενη μου φαινεσαι .. Τελικα σπουδαζεις η χορευεις τανγκο ? η σπουδαζεις χορευοντας τανγκο ? η χορευοντας τανγκο , σπουδαζεις ?


δεν τους θελω, αυτοι με θελουν :p

----------


## Macgyver

> δεν τους θελω, αυτοι με θελουν :p




Aαααα , τωρα καταλαβα !!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

κι ομως πολλες σημερα μπερδευουν τη πραγματικη ζωη με τα αρλεκιν φαντασιοπληκτων γεροντοκορων που μαλλον δεν ειχαν ποτε κανεναν για να προσγειωθουν, και καταληγουν να περιμενουν τον πριγκηπα στο ασπρο αλογο, τον Κλαρκ Κεντ που θα γινει Σουπερμαν και θα τις σωσει.

----------


## mama

ο "ιδανικός" θα είναι αυτός που δεν θα σε ξενίσει (ή δεν θα σου ...ξυνίσει) από την πρώτη στιγμή που θα τον συναντήσεις, μέχρι την τελευταία, όποια κι αν είναι αυτή... που θα σου εμπνεύσει οικειότητα, εμπιστοσύνη και θα μιλάτε την ίδια γλώσσα (συναντήληψη) και στο τραπέζι και στο κρεβάτι... 
κατά πως έλεγε και η Λαμπέτη στον Κατράκη επί σκηνής κάποτε (υποδυόμενοι δυο γέρους στο έργο "φθινοπωρινή ιστορία" του Αρμπούζοφ) "μου φαίνεται πως σε όλη μου τη ζωή περπατούσα για να σε συναντήσω..."
αυτό...

----------


## void

> ο "ιδανικός" θα είναι αυτός που δεν θα σε ξενίσει (ή δεν θα σου ...ξυνίσει) από την πρώτη στιγμή που θα τον συναντήσεις, μέχρι την τελευταία, όποια κι αν είναι αυτή... που θα σου εμπνεύσει οικειότητα, εμπιστοσύνη και θα μιλάτε την ίδια γλώσσα (συναντήληψη) και στο τραπέζι και στο κρεβάτι... 
> κατά πως έλεγε και η Λαμπέτη στον Κατράκη επί σκηνής κάποτε (υποδυόμενοι δυο γέρους στο έργο "φθινοπωρινή ιστορία" του Αρμπούζοφ) "μου φαίνεται πως σε όλη μου τη ζωή περπατούσα για να σε συναντήσω..."
> αυτό...


έτσι ακριβώς είναι :)

----------


## Macgyver

> κι ομως πολλες σημερα μπερδευουν τη πραγματικη ζωη με τα αρλεκιν φαντασιοπληκτων γεροντοκορων που μαλλον δεν ειχαν ποτε κανεναν για να προσγειωθουν, και καταληγουν να περιμενουν τον πριγκηπα στο ασπρο αλογο, τον Κλαρκ Κεντ που θα γινει Σουπερμαν και θα τις σωσει.



Συμφωνω , ΚΕΝΟ , αν και δεν μαρεσει η λεξη ' γεροντοκορη ' . συμβαινει αυτο τα τελευταια χρονια , και μολις 35-37αρισουν , κατεβαζουν δραματικα τα στανταρτς , αλλα που ο γαμπρος !!

----------


## void

> κι ομως πολλες σημερα μπερδευουν τη πραγματικη ζωη με τα αρλεκιν φαντασιοπληκτων γεροντοκορων που μαλλον δεν ειχαν ποτε κανεναν για να προσγειωθουν, και καταληγουν να περιμενουν τον πριγκηπα στο ασπρο αλογο, τον Κλαρκ Κεντ που θα γινει Σουπερμαν και θα τις σωσει.


Κοινή συναινέσει γίνεται αυτό Κενό.
Και στους άνδρες αρέσει ο ρόλος του Πυγμαλίωνα, του σωτήρα.
Γιατί έτσι καταφέρνουν να έχουν το πάνω χέρι και να κυριαρχούν στη σχέση τους με τη γυναίκα (οποιασδήποτε φύσεως σχέση).
Όσον αφορά τη "γεροντοκόρη", αυτό υφίσταται μόνο σα λέξη...και χρησιμοποιείται για να ορίσει μια γυναίκα η οποία δεν έχει παντρευτεί..γιατί το κοινωνικό στάνταρντ είναι η γυναίκα να παντρευεται και να κάνει παιδιά.
Κατά αντιστοιχία ισχύουν αλλα κοινωνικά στάνταρντς και για τους άνδρες.
Ποιος ο λόγος όμως να βάζουμε τους εαυτούς μας σε κουτάκια;

----------


## Remedy

> Συμφωνω , ΚΕΝΟ , αν και δεν μαρεσει η λεξη ' γεροντοκορη ' . συμβαινει αυτο τα τελευταια χρονια , και μολις 35-37αρισουν , κατεβαζουν δραματικα τα στανταρτς , αλλα που ο γαμπρος !!


ναι, ενω για "κατι κουρασμενα παλικαρια", κανουν ουρα οι νυφες....

----------


## Macgyver

> ναι, ενω για "κατι κουρασμενα παλικαρια", κανουν ουρα οι νυφες....




Γιατι , ρεμ , παντα προσωποποιεις οτι γραψω , σε μενα / ηλικια μου ? ουτε προσωπικες διαφορες να ειχαμε ! δειχνεις εμπαθεια απεναντι μου . Αναφερομαι γενικα στις Ελληνιδες , που τα τελευταια χρονια ζητουν παρα πολλα απο καποιον , που τελικα ειναι ουτοπικα / δυσευρετα , ισως λογω του το οτι εχουν γινει ανεξαρτητες .

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=void;510325]Κοινή συναινέσει γίνεται αυτό Κενό.
Και στους άνδρες αρέσει ο ρόλος του Πυγμαλίωνα, του σωτήρα.
Γιατί έτσι καταφέρνουν να έχουν το πάνω χέρι και να κυριαρχούν στη σχέση τους με τη γυναίκα (οποιασδήποτε φύσεως σχέση).



Αυθαιρετο συμπερασμα , ορεξη εχουμε να το παιζουμε σωτηρες . Το ποιος εχει το πανω χερι σε μια σχεση ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρος . Και θελουν οι γυναικες εξ ισου με τους αντρες να το εχουν ( δεν μιλαω φυσικα για ολους-ες , υπαρχουν αι ανθρωποι που δενεχουν την διαθεση να επιβληθουν σε κανεναν )

----------


## marian_m

> Γιατι , ρεμ , παντα προσωποποιεις οτι γραψω , σε μενα / ηλικια μου ? ουτε προσωπικες διαφορες να ειχαμε ! αναφερομαι γενικα στις Ελληνιδες , που τα τελευταια χρονια *ζητουν παρα πολλα απο καποιον* , που τελικα ειναι ουτοπικα , ισως λογω του το οτι εχουν γινει ανεξαρτητες .


Όχι αγαπητέ μου, δεν ζητάνε πάρα πολλά οι γυναίκες, ζητάνε τα αυτονόητα.
Απλώς, πέρασε η εποχή που ένας άντρας έφτανε να έχει δυο αρχίδια (μπορεί και ένα!) για να είναι ικανοποιημένη μια γυναίκα που τον έχει δίπλα της.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πολλοί άντρες στην Ελλάδα δεν το έχουν καταλάβει ακόμη. Και συνεχίζουν να πορεύονται με τα μυαλά των παπούδων τους.
Οι περισσότερες γυναίκες που γνωρίζω δε ζητάνε τίποτα υπερβολικό, ζητάνε κάποιον που να έχει μέσες-άκρες όσα προσόντα διαθέτουν κι αυτές.
Και καθόλου δεν υπερεκτιμούν τον εαυτό τους, συχνά τείνουν να τον υποτιμήσουν θα έλεγα.
Μία γυναίκα εμφανίσιμη, έξυπνη, μορφωμένη και καλλιεργημένη, ευκατάστατη, με κοινωνική ζωή και οικονομική ανεξαρτησία, δεν έχει λόγους να συμβιβαστεί με κάτι λιγότερο.
Αρκετοί άντρες με ανάλογα προσόντα πολύ συχνά βολεύονται με λιγότερα (για να μην πω το επιδιώκουν).

----------


## void

> Συμφωνω , ΚΕΝΟ , αν και δεν μαρεσει η λεξη ' γεροντοκορη ' . συμβαινει αυτο τα τελευταια χρονια , και μολις 35-37αρισουν , κατεβαζουν δραματικα τα στανταρτς , αλλα που ο γαμπρος !!


Δε δευτερολογώ συνήθως αλλά αυτό είναι το δικό σου σχόλιο το οποίο είναι τόσο "αυθαίρετο" όσο και το δικό μου :-)
δεν ανταλλάσσουμε αξιώματα φαντάζομαι στο φόρουμ αλλά απόψεις..σωστά;

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=marian_m;510338]
Απλώς, πέρασε η εποχή που ένας άντρας έφτανε να έχει δυο αρχίδια (μπορεί και ένα!) 



Πω πω , απο μορφωση και καλλιεργεια σκιζεις , εγω δεν διανοουμαι να μιλησω ετσι .

----------


## Macgyver

> Δε δευτερολογώ συνήθως αλλά αυτό είναι το δικό σου σχόλιο το οποίο είναι τόσο "αυθαίρετο" όσο και το δικό μου :-)
> δεν ανταλλάσσουμε αξιώματα φαντάζομαι στο φόρουμ αλλά απόψεις..σωστά;




Ναι void , μπορει το σχολιο μου να ειναι αυθαιρετο . Οντως δεν ειναι αξιωμα . Λεω ομως αυτα που βλεπω , οπως και εσυ .
Μαλλον ο καθενας κρινει απο προσωπικες εμπειριες .

----------


## Remedy

> Γιατι , ρεμ , παντα προσωποποιεις οτι γραψω , σε μενα / ηλικια μου ? ουτε προσωπικες διαφορες να ειχαμε ! δειχνεις εμπαθεια απεναντι μου . Αναφερομαι γενικα στις Ελληνιδες , που τα τελευταια χρονια ζητουν παρα πολλα απο καποιον , που τελικα ειναι ουτοπικα / δυσευρετα , ισως λογω του το οτι εχουν γινει ανεξαρτητες .


εσυ ειπες την αποψη περι 35ρων-37ρων+ που δεν βρισκουν γαμπρο βρε μαγκ! σε ποιον να απαντησω, στον γειτονα?
ειναι μια διαδεδομενη μισογυνικη σταση, που οσοι την εκφραζουν ξεχνανε να κοιταξουν την καμπουρα τους...
οταν την πει ο μητσος, θα μιλησω για τον μητσο...
εχει και γυναικες χωρις γαμπρους και ανδρες χωρις νυφες. δεν εχουν το προνομιο οι γυναικες...

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Κοινή συναινέσει γίνεται αυτό Κενό.
> Και στους άνδρες αρέσει ο ρόλος του Πυγμαλίωνα, του σωτήρα.
> Γιατί έτσι καταφέρνουν να έχουν το πάνω χέρι και να κυριαρχούν στη σχέση τους με τη γυναίκα (οποιασδήποτε φύσεως σχέση).
> Όσον αφορά τη "γεροντοκόρη", αυτό υφίσταται μόνο σα λέξη...και χρησιμοποιείται για να ορίσει μια γυναίκα η οποία δεν έχει παντρευτεί..γιατί το κοινωνικό στάνταρντ είναι η γυναίκα να παντρευεται και να κάνει παιδιά.
> Κατά αντιστοιχία ισχύουν αλλα κοινωνικά στάνταρντς και για τους άνδρες.
> Ποιος ο λόγος όμως να βάζουμε τους εαυτούς μας σε κουτάκια;


αγαπη μου γλυκια μιλουσα για τις λιγο πιο ψωνισμενες, σαν αυτο που εγραψε πισω η Μαντζουρανα χιουμοριστικα.

αυτα δεν ειναι κοινη συναινεσει, ειναι απλα η γυναικα και η φαντασια της. οπου φτανει εκεινη. μπορει καποια να περιμενει να γνωρισει τον ΘΕΟ, ο ΘΕΟΣ ομως δεν υπαρχει, και ετσι στο τελος καταληγει μονη της να βριζει τους αντρες "γιατι ρε πουσταραδες δεν ειστε ΘΕΟΙ, γιατι δε προσπαθειτε αρκετα να γινετε σαν αυτο που εχω στο μυαλο μου". κατι τετοιο φυσικα δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την αγαπη που υποτιθεται βρισκουμε σε μια σχεση. ειναι τα θελω της γυναικας που πρεπει να επαληθευτουν επανω στον αντρα, για να νιωσει οτι αξιζει.

κι εκτος εμφανισης αν το δουμε παντως, δε μας φτανει ο χρονος για να γινουμε οπως στα αρλεκιν. στα 27 και ειδικα στο ελλαδισταν με τιποτα δε θα μπορεσει καποιος να γινει πλουσιος. εκτος αν κερδισει το λοττο ή καμια κληρονομια καλη. που και παλι τοτε δε θα υπαρχει χρονος για τη σχεση του, ασε που μπορει να εχει οσες θελει, δε προκειται να μεινει σε μια.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Οταν και οι γυναικες και οι αντρες χαμηλωσουν τα στανταρ τους , οταν εκαστος συνειδητοποιησει μεχρι που φτανει το χερακι του , οταν σταματησει να εχει tv προτυπα και αφεθει πραγματικα ελευθερος εγκεφαλικα τοτε θα σταματησει και να απογοητευεται απο τις σχεσεις..Χωρις αυτο να σημαινει το "κουτσοι , στραβοι στον Αγιο Παντελεημονα" .

----------


## Macgyver

Tο βρισκω χαζο , ακομη και εκ μερους μου , να ' διαφωνω ' σε σχετικα εντονο υφος , αν οι γυναικες η οι αντρες ειναι αυτοι που εχουν απαιτησεις . Δεν προκειται να συμφωνησουμε σε τιποτα , γιατι ο καθενας εχει τις προσωπικες αντιληψεις / βιωματα / εμπειριες , δλδ συνεννοηση πυργου Βαβελ ! μισογυνης , ρεμ , δεν ειμαι στα σιγουρα , τα παω πολυ καλα με το αλλο φυλο , και δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι με τις δυο προσφατες πρωην μου , εχουμε ακομα φιλικες σχεσεις ( πολλαααα χρονια πριν ! ) .

Συμφωνω με mnimonio , οσον αφορα το να συνειδητοποιησει ο καθεις-μια , μεχρι που φτανει το χερακι του . Απλη , αλλα σοφη κουβεντα .

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Δεν πιστεύω ούτε πίστεψα ποτέ σε ιδανικές καταστάσεις, ούτε αντικειμενικά ούτε υποκειμενικά, αλλά λαμβάνοντας υπ'όψιν γεγονότα κ ανθρώπους της ζωής που έχω διανύσει μέχρι τώρα, υποκειμενικά για εμένα ιδανικός άντρας είναι αυτός που:
-καταλαβαίνει από τα μάτια μου τα πάντα, χωρίς να χρειάζονται υπότιτλοι κ επεξηγήσεις
-περπατάει ούτε μπροστά μου ούτε πίσω μου αλλά ΔΙΠΛΑ μου
-διεκδικεί εμένα, όχι επειδή με έχει ανάγκη, αλλά επειδή με διάλεξε
-δεν είναι των λόγων αλλά των έργων, κ τα όσα λέει αν λέει βρίσκονται σε πλήρη αντιστοιχία με τις πράξεις του
-αγαπάει εμένα κ ΟΧΙ αυτό το οποίο βάζω εγώ στη ζωή του
-θα μπορώ κοντά του να νοιώθω ότι (χωρίς φυσικά αυτό να είναι κ το επιθυμητό) ότι εάν τυχόν "έπεφτα" θα με έπιανε κ θα με στήριζε
-καταλαβαίνει κ εκτιμάει την αξία μου όσο ήδη με έχει, κ όχι όταν πλέον με έχει χάσει
-θα με έκανε να θέλω διαρκώς να γίνομαι καλύτερος άνθρωπος.......

...... με 2 λόγια είναι ο άντρας που θυμάται πως είναι άντρας κ εκτός κρεβατοκάμαρας. Κ το καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι ο σωστός όταν:
-θα δοκιμάσω 8 φορέματα, 5 πουκάμισα κ 10 παντελόνια πριν να συναντηθούμε, αλλά δεν θα φοβάμαι να με δει κ άβαφη
-όσο χώρο κ όσο περιθώριο κ να μου δίνει τόσο, αντί το ενδιαφέρον μου να στρέφεται αλλού, να έρχομαι κοντά του
-θα μπω στην κουζίνα (ξέρω να μαγειρεύω αλλά πού χρόνος......) για να φτιάξω τουλάχιστον 2 φαγητά βάσει των δικών του προτιμήσεων κ προδιαγραφών
-δεν με ενοχλεί να με παίρνει αγκαλιά κ θα μου αρέσει να είναι δίπλα μου κ ας μην λέει τίποτα.

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Δεν πιστεύω ούτε πίστεψα ποτέ σε ιδανικές καταστάσεις, ούτε αντικειμενικά ούτε υποκειμενικά, αλλά λαμβάνοντας υπ'όψιν γεγονότα κ ανθρώπους της ζωής που έχω διανύσει μέχρι τώρα, υποκειμενικά για εμένα ιδανικός άντρας είναι αυτός που:
> -καταλαβαίνει από τα μάτια μου τα πάντα, χωρίς να χρειάζονται υπότιτλοι κ επεξηγήσεις
> -περπατάει ούτε μπροστά μου ούτε πίσω μου αλλά ΔΙΠΛΑ μου
> -διεκδικεί εμένα, όχι επειδή με έχει ανάγκη, αλλά επειδή με διάλεξε
> -δεν είναι των λόγων αλλά των έργων, κ τα όσα λέει αν λέει βρίσκονται σε πλήρη αντιστοιχία με τις πράξεις του
> -αγαπάει εμένα κ ΟΧΙ αυτό το οποίο βάζω εγώ στη ζωή του
> -θα μπορώ κοντά του να νοιώθω ότι (χωρίς φυσικά αυτό να είναι κ το επιθυμητό) ότι εάν τυχόν "έπεφτα" θα με έπιανε κ θα με στήριζε
> -καταλαβαίνει κ εκτιμάει την αξία μου όσο ήδη με έχει, κ όχι όταν πλέον με έχει χάσει
> -θα με έκανε να θέλω διαρκώς να γίνομαι καλύτερος άνθρωπος.......
> ...


πολυ ωραιο ποστ! θα συμφωνησω!! :)

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> πολυ ωραιο ποστ! θα συμφωνησω!! :)


Ναι, πες μου τώρα πως είσαι κ Κριός κ το δέσαμε το πράγμα.....

----------


## λιλιουμ

πραγματι, μονο που δεν με αντιπροσωπευει τπτ στην περιγραφη αυτου του ζωδιου :p εγω πιστευω οτι ειμαι ζυγος, αναποφασιστη, ονειροπαρμενη, ρομαντικη, αισθηση του δικαιου, ολα εγω. εχω αλλαξει ζωδιο :p

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> πραγματι, μονο που δεν με αντιπροσωπευει τπτ στην περιγραφη αυτου του ζωδιου :p εγω πιστευω οτι ειμαι ζυγος, αναποφασιστη, ονειροπαρμενη, ρομαντικη, αισθηση του δικαιου, ολα εγω. εχω αλλαξει ζωδιο :p


Ναι όμως είσαι δυναμική, ακομπλεξάριστη κ χύμα όπως τα Κριάρια. Δε σε κόβω κ για 100% ζυγίνα.... Αλλά τέσπα, αν θες να αλλάξεις ζώδιο, ε, μετά τα 30 μετράει κ ο ωροσκόπος λένε.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Γενικο σχολιο:Ειναι πολυ δυσκολη η κατασταση στην Ελλαδα,και θα παραμεινει ετσι για πολλα χρονια.Ας δειχνουμε λιγο κατανοηση στην οικονομικη και ψυχολογικη (μαζι πανε αυτα) κατασταση του αλλου/αλλης.

Δεν υπαρχει κανενας σουπερμαν ή σουπεργουμαν να μας προσφερει την απολυτη ασφαλεια,ουτε και μεις μπορουμε να την προσφερουμε.Οποιος νιωθει σιγουρος για το μελλον του μαλλον ειναι πολυ καβατζωμενος οικονομικα,αλλιως να μου πει τι σταφ καπνιζει.




> Οταν και οι γυναικες και οι αντρες χαμηλωσουν τα στανταρ τους , οταν εκαστος συνειδητοποιησει μεχρι που φτανει το χερακι του , οταν σταματησει να εχει tv προτυπα και αφεθει πραγματικα ελευθερος εγκεφαλικα τοτε θα σταματησει και να απογοητευεται απο τις σχεσεις..Χωρις αυτο να σημαινει το "κουτσοι , στραβοι στον Αγιο Παντελεημονα" .


Το κυριοτερο!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Αλαφροισκιωτε σου βρηκα ιδανικο γκομενακι 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=798331026857820

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Αλαφροισκιωτε σου βρηκα ιδανικο γκομενακι 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=798331026857820


Χαχα,θα το φαω ολο το φαι μου ορκιζομαι!!Μην μου το κανεις αυτο!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εγω φταιω που ηθελα να σε φτιαξω..Μιλαμε για μεγαλη κολπατζου με την γλωσσα της!χαχαχαχα

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Εγω φταιω που ηθελα να σε φτιαξω..Μιλαμε για μεγαλη κολπατζου με την γλωσσα της!χαχαχαχα


Με τοσα παγωτα πυραυλους που θα χει φαει,ειμαι σιγουρος εχει κανει τρομερη εξασκηση :P

----------


## Macgyver

> πραγματι, μονο που δεν με αντιπροσωπευει τπτ στην περιγραφη αυτου του ζωδιου :p εγω πιστευω οτι ειμαι ζυγος, αναποφασιστη, ονειροπαρμενη, ρομαντικη, αισθηση του δικαιου, ολα εγω. εχω αλλαξει ζωδιο :p




Λιλ , κεγω , κεγω , ζυγος ειμαι , γι αυτο σε παω , μοιαζουμε ( δεν ειναι υβρις αυτο , ε ? ) ! εισαι οντως δικαιη και φιλειρηνικη . Τα αλλα , για να τα λες ..........

----------

